# How old is too old?



## AssadUSMC (Oct 22, 2008)

Just a thought:

I've been out of the Marines for 10 years this December, but even though I am still working the GWOT from another angle, I miss the camaraderie, intensity, discipline, and plain ol' job satisfaction of the military.  I currently work with tons of former guys from "color" teams and I seriously have the itch to go back into the mix.

At 36, am I too old to go for the X-Ray program?  I don't mean from the Army policy standpoint, but from a "my old ass will be broken" standpoint.  I have a TS/SCI, speak Arabic and Spanish, have operated overseas, etc. etc. etc.  The former and current SOF guys I know say that I'd be a good fit from the experience/mentality standpoint.  Fitness wouldn't be too hard to get back into fighting shape.  

I guess I just don't want to thrust myself back into the breach if it's a non-starter (I'm not 24 anymore!).  Thanks for your input...

Semper Fi,

Chris


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a friend who passed tier one selection courses *3* times!

At ages, 21, 38 and 42.

*You* tell me, are you too old?
_*You*_ are the only one who knows.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I have a friend who passed tier one selection courses *3* times!
> 
> At ages, 21, 38 and 42.
> 
> ...



I think you understand where I'm coming from.  I guess I'm doing a "delusion check".  :)


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2008)

There are two things to consider, one,  your body i.e. can you physically do it anymore? and two, do you have the mental drive still?

Like I said, only one person knows that. ;)


----------



## car (Oct 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I have a friend who passed tier one selection courses *3* times!
> 
> At ages, 21, 38 and 42.
> 
> ...



What do you want to do?

Only you know how far you can go.

You apparently have skills that we need.

Stick your toes back in the water.

I think you can really still contribute. :2c:


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 23, 2008)

You are too old for the 18X program; the max age is 30.

However you arent too old to start the course, by age alone. I had a 42 year old E7 in language school with me; he was a serious stud too.  I went to SFAS at 33...  It will depend on your ability to recover after physical exertion.  As you know we arent the same as when we were in our early 20's but only you know your body.

If you think you are up to it give it a shot...  


Crip


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 23, 2008)

Assad,
Heres a similar link of mine...lots of good thoughts.
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15268
Especially read the response on the second page I pasted in...from RB.

Heck, even this forum has helped me feel the "camaraderie, intensity, discipline, and plain ol' job satisfaction of the military" that you mentioned (and I also miss!!)
LOTS of GREAT folks here, and lots of good thoughts/advice.

YOU CAN DO IT, BRO!!!
:)

Hey, also check out the Physical Fitness/Training section for many excellent ideas (especially important for us 'older" guys)
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=74


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 23, 2008)

Brother, in addition to my post above, you are really the only one who knows if you are too old or not for Special Forces.  You are the only one who knows how bad you want it and knows if you will want it bad enough when the course is begging an answer to that question.  

You are the only one who knows how your body will feel every morning at 0500 when you are getting up for PT and are or arent feeling stiff, tired, hurting from the previous days workout/, ruck, etc...  

I will say at 36 you have a serious leg up on most of the youngsters coming into SF.  You are mature, you know your leg and right limits and know to stay well between them, or should know.  You should know by now that you cant stay out til 3 am drinking and show up for PT at 6 and go on a 5 miler or do a 12 mile ruck, etc.  You know that studying and PT-ing is the outward expression of your inward motivation and so that is your focus and will be throughout your time in the SFQC and on a ODA.  These are things which will make you stand out amongst the younger crowd and will help you along the way.  

You made a comment about it not taking long to get back into fighting shape.  The question isnt getting there but staying there as I had alluded to earlier.  Before you set out on this journey I would do some serious PT and rucking (which I consider relaxation) for a few months and test your body to see if it will stay the course with your mind.  It is true the mind can push the body, but it will only do so to a point of breaking down.  If you can PT day in and day out then come on over...  If you cant then you have answered your question yourself...

If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

And best of luck with your decision...


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 23, 2008)

Surgicalcric, that is one of the best and well thought out answers I have seen.
(good points for a 47yr old that's perhaps in a little bit of denial, also (ME))

Assad, he makes a very valid point that sometimes even if we want to believe WE CAN DO IT, that the body just says FU!  I'm still at the point not wanting to accept this, but just recently found out some medical issues that surprised me.

So, what he said about try it for a month is SO VALID!  See how the soreness goes, and the knees, etc.  
I (for example) cannot make the time limit on the run, NO matter how hard I push it...the knees just don't have the juice, anymore.
But, you are only 36...I think you still have a pretty good chance.
:cool:

Also, will you be able to live with yourself if you Don't try? (but will it cost you your knees if you do?)
Soul searching questions, as Surgicalcric does a damn good job of pointing out.
Remember, if you don't do it/make it...there ARE other ways I'm finding to still stay involved.


arizonaguide said:


> Heck, even this forum has helped me feel the "camaraderie, intensity, discipline, and plain ol' job satisfaction of the military" that you mentioned (and I also miss!!)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys.  I am a little banged up from the Marines, but I can ruck for days.  Right now I work right alongside all the guys doing the best stuff in the dirt piles, so I think it's natural that any A-type, red-blooded American man would want to join in the fun.  While I know I could suck up SFAS and the Q course, I want to make sure I'd have the long-term durability.  One of the attractive things I saw about SF (vs. SEALS, Force, etc.) is that SF looks to keep its guys around for 10, 15, 20 years, not just burn them up and replace them with a new guy.

I'm going to PT myself pretty hard over the next couple of weeks and see how it goes.  Thanks for the help - at least I know if I decide not to do it, I'm still contributing...


----------



## pardus (Oct 23, 2008)

AssadUSMC said:


> Thanks for all the input guys.  I am a little banged up from the Marines, but I can ruck for days.  Right now I work right alongside all the guys doing the best stuff in the dirt piles, so I think it's natural that any A-type, red-blooded American man would want to join in the fun.  While I know I could suck up SFAS and the Q course, I want to make sure I'd have the long-term durability.  One of the attractive things I saw about SF (vs. SEALS, Force, etc.) is that SF looks to keep its guys around for 10, 15, 20 years, not just burn them up and replace them with a new guy.
> 
> I'm going to PT myself pretty hard over the next couple of weeks and see how it goes.  Thanks for the help - at least I know if I decide not to do it, I'm still contributing...



If you are working "right alongside all the guys doing the best stuff in the dirt piles" you _*are*_ still contributing. :2c:


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Assad,
I know this is kinda corny, and you may have read it already, but it still chokes me up.
I wrote a similar (old dude)"delusion check" to an old respected Navy Seal, and this was his
awsome response:

_Mr. (Arizonaguide),
Read a book on American History; then pass it along to a teenager. Help them know what freedom is, tell them of the sacrifices of our forefathers Then explain to them what caused the fall of the Athenian Empire. I have included a copy of Professor Tylers letter.

Tell them of the sacrifices Americans have made for the people of the world who wish to be free. Tell them about our service personnel who have made a commitment to freedom pledging all including their life for people we do not know because it is the right thing to do.

Help them to learn to cover their heart when the American flag passes and to stand as it represents all our country was created for and all the men and women who have made the supreme sacrifice. Teach them to think and to become informed, to avoid the brain washing attempts of mass control. Teach them to research, become knowledgeable, informed, and appreciative of that fragile flower called freedom; for once lost it can only be regained by great courage and greater sacrifice.

This is indeed a challenging task, with success however small so very much worthwhile. _

Now, obviously this wasn't what I wanted to hear, as I still feel like I got some fight left in me...but quite an awsome and touching answer just the same...I thought it warranted posting again.  And, Pardus, Car, surgical, etc:  IT IS and HONOR just to be able to hang out with you folks here on this forum.  Thank you for your (PAST and CURRENT) sacrifices. Wish I could be there with ya in person!!!
:2c:


----------



## P. Beck (Oct 24, 2008)

I am 47.  I am a grandfather.  I came back right after 9-11, following a ten year break in service.  I am currently deployed on an ODA in Afghanistan.

I was an SOPC instructor from Feb,'03 - AUG,06. So things may have changed some since. The oldest stud I saw go through was 43.  Solid performer.  He is in Group now.

Point being, it can be done.

Fort Bragg SF Recruiting
Bldg 2-1120, Macomb Street
Ft. Bragg, NC 28310
COM: 910-432-1818/5083
DSN: 239-1818
FAX# 910-432-9106
POC: tony.mccarty@usarec.army.mil

The day you are willing to accept "No" as the final answer?  Pack it in.  You're done.

I have the strength of ten, for my heart is pure.  Ok.  Truth?  Strength of five (not that pure).


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 24, 2008)

P. Beck said:


> I am 47.  I am a grandfather.  I came back right after 9-11, following a ten year break in service.  I am currently deployed on an ODA in Afghanistan.
> 
> I was an SOPC instructor from Feb,'03 - AUG,06. So things may have changed some since. The oldest stud I saw go through was 43.  Solid performer.  He is in Group now.
> 
> ...



Thank you, sir.  This is precisely what I needed to know.  Much obliged...


----------



## Ajax (Nov 1, 2008)

I was in the Q with a guy that turned 50 while we were there.

If you go the guard route, you don't have to sign up as an 18X.  You'll come in with your old MOS (or whatever your Marine rating transfers to in Army language), and then go to selection.  You will still do SOPC with the x-rays, however.

Best of luck.  I hope you give it a shot.  Sounds like we could use you.


----------



## RAGE275 (Nov 1, 2008)

My father in-law (slowly approaching his 50's) seems to enjoy living vicariously through me and the things I do. He was prior service and wished he had stayed in to be able to do his part in the GWOT. IMO he's already done enough, but if he could still hack it physically, I know damn well he'd do it up. As others have said before, it's honestly on you. Maybe I'm naive to the effects of age to the body (being I'm only 22) but to me it still seems that if you want it, you can have it. All the best to you sir.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 1, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I have a friend who passed tier one selection courses *3* times!
> 
> At ages, 21, 38 and 42.



Wow. Glad he's on our side.:)


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Wow. Glad he's on our side.:)



He's in his early 70's now and is still actively involved in the GWOT and I can tell you from personal experience he is still unbeleivably fit!


----------



## dusty (Nov 18, 2008)

*50-year old Q-course student.*

This might be the same guy Ajax is talking about, but I remember a student, an Irish guy, going through the Q-course.  I think it was when I was @ Robin Sage.  I remember he had just finished Ranger school.

If you don't mind, it don't matter, right!


----------



## lockNload (Nov 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> He's in his early 70's now and is still actively involved in the GWOT and I can tell you from personal experience he is still unbeleivably fit!



Billy Waugh?


----------



## LRS Guy (Nov 19, 2008)

For what it worth I passed SOPC 1 & turned 37 at SFAS. So it can be done.


----------



## dusty (Nov 19, 2008)

lockNload said:


> Billy Waugh?




He's still _*working?*_


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

Assad, do it, man. If you really want to do it, go for it . You'll regret it someday if you don't. As far as age goes, guys are staying fit well into their 40s and 50s nowadays. 

Train up and get some!


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 19, 2008)

Right now it's at the discussion stage with my spousal support unit.  I'm currently deploying around 60% of the time, so I told her this move would be more than that and more dangerous to boot.  Her dad was an SF officer in Vietnam, so she's familiar, but none too thrilled.

Thanks for the supportive words - I'll make a decision soon.


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 26, 2008)

If I could have squezzed my fat ass down, I would have signed back up.  Go for it!  You'll regret not trying in a few years.


----------

